# DUMBEST GUY ON THE PLANET



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

This guy is an idiot! I'd like to see what he would do with a real gun!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 2, 2005)

See, kids ? That's how stupid you'll become if you take too much drugs...  

What a jackass !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

Mein gott!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

bloody hell


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

Normally I wouldn't post something like this, but I find this so incredibly stupid, it was worth sharing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

What an idiot... Heres another.....


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 2, 2005)

He looked like he was enjoying it as well!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

blimey, what did they do to get his arm out??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

That dude lost his arm.... It was torn apart from the Crocs rolling...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

Do you think these two have the capability of becoming nuclear scientists? How about the Heads of the IMO or OPEC?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Maybe Flatulence Scientists, thats about it.....


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

Oh my God! Crocodile boy toy is quite too much... The first electric idiot reminds me the stunts shits done by the guys from Jackass Band. Some are really idiotical... Like selfdestroying or so...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Another great Moron.... Classic Clip here... Man gets Ass Raped by Mule...


----------



## Maestro (Jul 2, 2005)

The moral of the crocodile boy toy story : Don't try to impress poeples with crocos. Stay with gentle dolphins seals... and I'm not talking about Navy SEALs, got it ?


----------



## Maestro (Jul 2, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Another great Moron.... Classic Clip here... Man gets Ass Raped by Mule...



Ugh ! I just watched that clip. That must have been a true pain in the ass...

(Damn, I crack myself up...  )

A question I must ask, though... What the hell was he doing in that field with his pants down ? May be the mule only wanted to have a revenge on him...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

well that with the mule had to be uncomfortable, too, i think.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

I believe he was attempting to relieve his bowels of some bad pasta and shrimp he had eaten earlier that afternoon...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I believe he was attempting to relieve his bowels of some bad pasta and shrimp he had eaten earlier that afternoon...



IT'S DA CANOLIES I TELL YA, DA CANOLIES!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

what should I ADD TO THIS? Hmm, maybe Hmmm? 

Ch...
...e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
rs...,
Pisis


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

Here's another ignoramus! This guy doesn't like the US military, The reporter does a great job ripping him up!

LES, IF YOU HEAR THIS, DON'T PUNCH YOUR COMPUTER MONITOR!

http://www.filecabi.net/v.php?file=MichaelCrook.wmv


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Hannity really sticks it up that clowns ass...... Im sure that after that interview that freakin moron was looking over his shoulder and jumping at every little noise....

I'd do him for FREE....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 2, 2005)

I would too, Les. And it would be slow and painful. That would be for all of the families that he has insulted. That son of a bitch abuses the freedoms that we have in this country to be devisive and dumb. One of these days he is going to run into the wrong person and they are likely to beat the living shit out of that pencil neck.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

NOT BS GUYS - I REALLY DID THIS TONIGHT!

I wrote his website and challenged him to a 5 round boxing match in any US city of his choosing. I told him he could sell tickets and give all proceeds to any anti DUI cause he wishes (He's really into DUI prevention, probably the only good thing this piece of sh#t is into). I told him he he wins, I'll help him burn a US Flag (he's into flag burning). If I win I told him he has to stand beside me and sing the theme song of a 4 branches of the US Military. We'll see if I get a response to my e mail.

I am sending an e mail to Hannity telling him about this - I'm sure I'm going to have to stand in line though....

I thought of challanging him to a duel in Mexico City but.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL........... Mexico City.....

I hope u get a reply FBJ...


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2005)

Fox news are bigger idiots than that kid as he acheived exactly what he wanted too. To be on TV, its totally stupid giving him air time Fox needs a kick up the arse as much as that youngster does even the president has trouble getting six minutes of air time.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

and make sure you tell us what happens........

question though- can you actually box??


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2005)

Keep us posted on that one FBJ. It'll probably be ignored though. I doubt that guy has the balls.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh he has balls alright.... About 8 inches or so INSIDE his abdomen...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2005)

hehe Yep.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2005)

Who's this guy? Something like Michael Moore? (The wmv. file doesn't work for me)...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2005)

Believe it or not, I think this guy is worse than Michael Moore. I am surprised that no one has beat the crap out of him yet. But I wouldn't be surprised if/when it does happen.


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2005)

Be fair guys you all know in every country your always going to find lump heads like him, FBJ would wear his poor little mitts out trying to sort them all out. He is insignificant the same as the non violent anti war Herbert's where in WW2 a few thousand wankers ain't worth the air time the service guys are doing it for there families and the rest of the nations that are in the know and appreciate it, free loading is a thing that has and will always be around. If Fox hadn't broadcast his crap then hardly anyone would have even taken any notice the last thing I ever look at is extremist bollocks, what ever it is.
Having said all that I can appreciate everyone getting mighty mucked off at the twits obviously stupidity and truly insulting words against the service personnel whom are taking it on the chin so that woofter can spout off back in his comfortable Pratt-Pad


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 3, 2005)

Track, I know what you're saying, but given the opportunity, I'd be privilaged to pummel the idiot



the lancaster kicks ass said:


> question though- can you actually box??



Oh Yea!


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2005)

By all means FBJ pummel away have some fun, but looking at the knob head I think a decent clout on the bonce would drive him in the ground like a tent peg then old Les could practice one of his famous Lacrosse swings on his nut and decapitate him.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 3, 2005)

trackend said:


> By all means FBJ pummel away have some fun, but looking at the knob head I think a decent clout on the bonce would drive him in the ground like a tent peg then old Les could practice one of his famous Lacrosse swings on his nut and decapitate him.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

that i'd pay to see.........


----------



## Maestro (Jul 3, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

question- about half way through the beating, any chance you could raise up the asshole by putting a steak up his asshole to allow the paying audience to throw stuff at him??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't want to hurt him too bad - after all he needs to be able to stand next to me when I'm done beating his ass and sing!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 3, 2005)

I think all of the guys in the videos could be shortlisted for next US president!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

I agree.......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2005)

But who's the republican or a democrat?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh my, I've justed visited his official blogging site - see http://www.michaelcrooktalks.com/ - whadda son of a bitch!  

I'd load up lots of TNT into his ass and shoot him to Iran or Afghanistan! If he's ashamed to be American, why isn't he going to live to Gaza or somewhere. Motherfukker!  

Hope he will reply (but I think he has shit in his pants...). I hate these left-winged cretins who have full mouth of shit but make no acts. A trully idiot he must be!


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm amazed the guy agreed to go on the show - _surely_ he must have had an inkling that he was being set up for crucifixion by media. 

Mind you, perhaps not - a mullet and a charity shop suit is not a good look to go for on national televison.

I just think he's some Michael Moore wannabe, who's not very bright.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Mind you, perhaps not - a mullet and a charity shop suit is not a good look to go for on national televison.



 So true. He did look like a total putz.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2005)

I've sent 2 e mails to his site and one to him personnaly - no response!


----------

